# Greatest idea ever......



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think , as we are perusing our 200 to 500 channels, Tivo should tell us which 2,4,or 6 of those channels are using a tuner. I know I can right arrow but I want to see what's on while concurrently deciding which tuner to put my new choice of channel. One more time ,simply...THE GUIDE SHOULD TELL US WHEN A LUSTED SHOW IS USING A TUNER


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> THE GUIDE SHOULD TELL US WHEN A *LUSTED* SHOW IS USING A TUNER


When the guide gets horney?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Did I actually write lusted and not catch it?? Shame on me!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> I think , as we are perusing our 200 to 500 channels, Tivo should tell us which 2,4,or 6 of those channels are using a tuner. I know I can right arrow but I want to see what's on while concurrently deciding which tuner to put my new choice of channel. One more time ,simply...THE GUIDE SHOULD TELL US WHEN A LUSTED SHOW IS USING A TUNER


I'm not sure what you are asking. Tagging it in the guide is pretty useless since they'd have to be within a handful of channels of each other to see them all.

I just pick the buffer I want to dump by right arrow select then change the channel. Works every time.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I think the greatest idea ever would be to have a temporary favorites list that overrides the normal favorites list when I define it. I could put all the channels showing football games in the temporary list and surf between them when a commercial comes on the one I'm watching. Once I destroy the temporary list, then normal favorites come back.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> I think the greatest idea ever would be to have a temporary favorites list that overrides the normal favorites list when I define it. I could put all the channels showing football games in the temporary list and surf between them when a commercial comes on the one I'm watching. Once I destroy the temporary list, then normal favorites come back.


I use the buffers for that. Pick a buffer, change the channel. Lather. Rinse. Repeat.

But I've come to the conclusion that favorites are basically useless in the grand scheme. Channel List is my default favorites since it is what TiVo uses for searches and wishlists. I seasonally adjust favorites for sports or whatever. Then left arrow (hydra) to access them. Hydra made favorites a bit more useable since they are easily accessible without changing the guide settings.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

tomhorsley said:


> I think the greatest idea ever would be to have a temporary favorites list that overrides the normal favorites list when I define it. I could put all the channels showing football games in the temporary list and surf between them when a commercial comes on the one I'm watching. Once I destroy the temporary list, then normal favorites come back.


Doesnt this exist with the filter that only shows sports like a live guide (on hydra). i'm pretty sure i've seen it.

or is that too broad for general sports vs football ?


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I use the buffers for that. Pick a buffer, change the channel. Lather. Rinse. Repeat.
> 
> But I've come to the conclusion that favorites are basically useless in the grand scheme. Channel List is my default favorites since it is what TiVo uses for searches and wishlists. I seasonally adjust favorites for sports or whatever. Then left arrow (hydra) to access them. Hydra made favorites a bit more useable since they are easily accessible without changing the guide settings.


After having favorites set for almost a year I decided the same thing. I tried out TE3 for a while and then came back to Hydra. When I did I just set up channel list and have been happy not setting up favorites.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

global_dev said:


> Doesnt this exist with the filter that only shows sports like a live guide (on hydra). i'm pretty sure i've seen it.
> 
> or is that too broad for general sports vs football ?


Too general. Cannot drill down to specific sport.


----------

